# KOA Airport question



## suzanne (Jul 6, 2012)

Our flight leaves KOA at 2 PM our friends flight doesn't leave until 7 PM. We have to check out of condo by 10 am and turn in rental car by 11:30 AM. Trying to find out what is there at or around the airport for them to do until time to check in for their flight. Airport website says the storage lockers are closed til further notice due to security. Any ideas on what they can do for a few hours as they have to carry their luggage around with them?

Suzanne


----------



## klpca (Jul 6, 2012)

I saw this when we were leaving last week.http://www.hawaiimuseums.org/mc/ishawaii_astronaut.htm We're going to check it out next time. I'm not sure how much time you could spend there. 

Maybe your friends would want to take a taxi somewhere to hang out until their flight. There's not much at the KOA airport. There's a small gift shop, a newsstand, and a cafeteria style restaurant.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2012)

klpca said:


> I saw this when we were leaving last week.http://www.hawaiimuseums.org/mc/ishawaii_astronaut.htm We're going to check it out next time. I'm not sure how much time you could spend there.
> 
> Maybe your friends would want to take a taxi somewhere to hang out until their flight. There's not much at the KOA airport. There's a small gift shop, a newsstand, and a cafeteria style restaurant.



The museum is interesting, but there is not enough to keep anyone busy for hours.  I agree with the rest of this post.  Not much at the airport.


----------



## klpca (Jul 6, 2012)

Another thought - they could just rent a car for the day. We did that once when our return flight was delayed for six hours. It gave us some flexibility.


----------



## lynne (Jul 6, 2012)

That is a very long time to be 'stuck' at the Kona airport.  There is absolutely nothing that could keep them occupied for 6+ hours.  It is all outdoors with very little shade.  As suggested, rent a car for the day, extend the car you have for a later time (most rental agencies will allow this for an extra charge).  The other option is a taxi or speedi shuttle to/from Kona.


----------



## BevL (Jul 6, 2012)

We got stuck at KOA when our flight was delayed for about 4 hours one year.  It's miserable.  There is a small sort of serve yourself type place, very limited food and drink selections.  Absolutely nothing there to entertain yourself with.

I second seeing if your friends can just keep the car for the extra time, drop you off and head up north to the beach for a while.


----------



## dreamin (Jul 7, 2012)

I agree that I would not want to spend any extra time at KOA as there is absolutely nothing to do there and there is not even a comfortable place to sit.  There isn't anything within walking distance either.  Most resorts will store your luggage after check out and allow you to spend the day on the property.  They could have a relaxing day lounging around the pool with a good book.  We've done this before and the resort allowed us to use the shower facilities at the fitness area at the end of the day to freshen up.  It would also depend on where you are staying and how much the taxi ride would cost them.  Must not waste their last day in paradise by sitting in KOA for hours!


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 7, 2012)

This happened to us one time but on Kauai, and we did as several here suggest, extend the car rental and go have a good time!

Aloha,

Marty


----------



## suzanne (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info. The car will be rented by us for the 2 weeks we are there so can't just extend rental time and leave car with them. Will suggest that they rent a car for a day so they are not stuck. We are staying at the HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort. Maybe they could stay there as one of you suggested then take a taxi to the airport. Here again condo is in our names not theirs. Would Hilton let them stay on the grounds or by pools? 

Suzanne


----------



## Hobo1 (Jul 7, 2012)

Suzanne ..... All you have to do is call the car rental company and extend the return time. The rental company does not care who returns the car just that it is returned. In all the years I have rented cars I have never been asked for I D when returning the car.


----------



## suzanne (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the tip David. I will check with friends and see what they want to do. We are on United back to West Palm Beach, Florida and they are on Delta back to Portland, Oregon. Its really hard trying to coordinate stuff between Florida and Oregon. Thank goodness for texting and emails.  

Suzanne


----------



## jlr10 (Jul 7, 2012)

If possible extend the rental car, or check to see if the resort can recommend an airport shuttle.  There is nothing to do at, or within walking distance of the airport.  A taxi ride from Waikoloa would be very expensive.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 8, 2012)

For the car rental, you are much better off having them rent it themselves.  If there's a crack up and it's in your name, you're the one on the hook, and there would be a real mess for everyone.  Just my opinion.

Aloha, 

Marty


----------



## linsj (Jul 8, 2012)

There's a National car rental location at the Hilton hotel, which would be convenient for your friends to get a car for the day.


----------



## MommaBear (Jul 8, 2012)

Instead of having your friends do the car rental for the entire two weeks, just add your friend on the rental contract that last day that you extend. It costs $10 for one day of an extra driver. That way you (and your friend) do not have to worry about he liability of them driving the car. You just have to go to the car rental place with them to okay adding them on.


----------



## suzanne (Jul 8, 2012)

I will check on the rental for them for one day. That may be the way they want to go so they can spend last few hours sightseeing and avoid expensive taxi from Hilton to Airport.

Suzanne


----------



## LisaH (Jul 8, 2012)

Kona Lovers said:


> For the car rental, you are much better off having them rent it themselves.  If there's a crack up and it's in your name, you're the one on the hook, and there would be a real mess for everyone.  Just my opinion.
> 
> Aloha,
> 
> Marty



Agreed. When you leave the resort, have one of them go along for the ride to the car rental place, or simply have them rent a car at the Hilton resort and return at the airport.


----------



## tompalm (Jul 9, 2012)

Concur with all the post above, except I need to add that everyone has to sit outdoors to wait on a flight.  They do have seats in a shaded area, but it gets very hot, windy and noisy.


----------



## suzanne (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on the heat, noise level. I did not know until I started this thread that the airport seating, etc was all outside.

Suzanne


----------



## tfalk (Jul 9, 2012)

You might also want to ask the hotel if they have a hospitality suit/room available for these occasions... The Westin Maui let us use one of their hospitality suites with the notice that we may not be the only ones using it and as such, our possessions could be at risk...  they also apparently neglected to tell a couple of New Zealander's that were also using the multi-bedroom suite that other guests may also be using the same suite...  A very pretty young lady was somewhat surprised when she walked out of the shower into the living room with her towel draped over her shoulders and found us sitting there...      :rofl:


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 9, 2012)

suzanne said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the heat, noise level. I did not know until I started this thread that the airport seating, etc was all outside.
> 
> Suzanne



The only inside seating is the cafe, it's an open air facility with concrete / wood benches.  We were treated to two guys playing Hawaiian music with two dancers when we flew out last year - the same ones playing at the Bay Club pool house two nights before. 

Close to airport is the seahorse farm, that is good for a couple hours book the tour in advance online.  The marina near airport has a decent bar / grille where you can get the freshest seafood and watch the boats unload the days catch, and there is a nice beach at the far north end of the marina by the breakwater entrance.  The brewery tour at Kona brewing is fun for a short visit too.

http://www.seahorse.com/

http://www.bitemefishmarket.com

http://konabrewingco.com/brewery/


----------

